# Scratched leather - help and advice please



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

On a 2008 BMW X5 black leather has been scratched. Not sure how it was done, but how best to fix this, are there any products worth using that I can purchase? Thanks



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

looks like the pigment has been scratched of, 

First try and clean it of with a Mild APC and microfiber, if that doesn't work try a magic sponge some were small if that still doesn't work its likely going to need recolouring


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Judy B @LTT could perhaps offer some sound advice or a proper fix.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Think I need some colour to it, but have no idea if there’s something for car leather a bit like shoe leather polish for colour and more permanent without rubbing off onto clothes ?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

bibby142 said:


> Judy B @LTT could perhaps offer some sound advice or a proper fix.





p1tse said:


> Think I need some colour to it, but have no idea if there's something for car leather a bit like shoe leather polish for colour and more permanent without rubbing off onto clothes ?


As bibby says, JudyB @ LTT.

I had a MINI with black leather, bought one of LTT's Auto Leather Recolour bottles in black.
Only £10 or so.

Does the job nicely, you apply it to a cloth they supply in the pack, and the scuffs will pick up the colour, but where you wipe over the surrounding surface is easily wiped back off.

I've done my 2010 MINI when I had it, the full bolsters and some of the base of an Audi RS4, my 2006 CRV, my 2007 CRV, a friends CRV, my steering wheel...

Worth having one on the garage shelf.

You may want to scuff the raised areas of the scratches with some sandpaper just to remove the edges before putting the colour over it.
Careful though.

I think you'll be surprised how much it will cover it up :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^^^ agree LTT Leather Solutions
https://www.lttleathercare.com/


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks 

I’ll have a look at the link

Wasn’t sure what the above was referring to LTT
Do they supply something to sand down the edges?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

p1tse said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll have a look at the link
> 
> ...


No you'll probably have to get a little bit of sandpaper or one of these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/COLOURLOCK-Leather-Vinyl-Sanding-Pad/dp/B016IJNFZI


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

I've used this on a seat and steering wheel and worked very well, colour coded as well.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-DAKOTA-BLACK-N6SW-Leather-Touch-Up-Repair-Pen-Ideal-for-Steering-Wheel-etc/272265787494?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

They also bottle kits as well


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

Clean the Area. As with all quality leather repairs and restorations, the first step is to ensure the area is free from dirt and contaminants.
Sand Rough Patches.
Apply Filler.
Sand Filler Level.
Apply Colourant.
Prepare the Finish.
Apply the Finish.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

With lockdown I’ve not used the car and forgot about this which I Want sorting

Thanks for the tips and links

Is there a one stop kit with sanding block, filler, touch up?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

autonoob said:


> Clean the Area. As with all quality leather repairs and restorations, the first step is to ensure the area is free from dirt and contaminants.
> Sand Rough Patches.
> Apply Filler.
> Sand Filler Level.
> ...


If using sanding block how do I avoid taking colour off the non affected areas?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

James_R said:


> No you'll probably have to get a little bit of sandpaper or one of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/COLOURLOCK-Leather-Vinyl-Sanding-Pad/dp/B016IJNFZI


Thanks
Just ordered


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I've used this on a seat and steering wheel and worked very well, colour coded as well.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-DAKOTA-BLACK-N6SW-Leather-Touch-Up-Repair-Pen-Ideal-for-Steering-Wheel-etc/272265787494?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> They also bottle kits as well


I messaged them and they recommended filler and a dabber pen, both ordered


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

p1tse said:


> I messaged them and they recommended filler and a dabber pen, both ordered


Have you tackled it yet and if so how did it go?


----------

